# Leopard Gecko



## MadMay (Dec 18, 2010)

Im am absoulutly getting one need to do more research but I will be buying from "SaSobeks World of Reptiles" if he has what Im looking for when Im ready. Right now Im doing alot of reading about genetics it confusing at first but still very interesting. If you have a leopard gecko(s) you should let me see him/her I saw an adorable video on youtube and I realize it will take them getting used to be and being handle for this ever to happen but its to freakin cute!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nt14ogvMvHs


----------



## Lonely Dragon (Mar 28, 2013)

I happen to have 2 leopard geckos, and they really do make great pets as far as reptiles go.

This is Olli














And this is Mojo














They're both girls (possibly sisters). I've had them for about 5 1/2 years now. They were pretty young when I got them.

I keep them in a 20 gallon tank and that seems like plenty of room for them. Baby geckos are a little jumpy, but with a little bit of gentle handling everyday they become quite calm and almost...cuddly.

Good luck!;-)


----------

